# Ketamine depression treatment 'should be rolled out'



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2017)

Doctors trialling the use of ketamine to treat depression are calling for the treatment to be rolled out.

Ketamine is licensed to be used as an anaesthetic but has a reputation as an illegal party drug.

Writing in The Lancet Psychiatry, Dr Rupert McShane, who has led a trial in Oxford, since 2011 says ketamine can work on patients with depression "where nothing has helped before".

However, he is calling for a national registry to monitor its use.

Dr McShane says tens of thousands of people who have not responded to other treatment could be helped by the drug.

But he adds there should be a national registry for those who prescribe the treatment to monitor the results and avoid misuse of the Class B substance.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-39501566


----------



## grovesy (Apr 6, 2017)

I only caught the tail end of the report on the news this morning. I did not realise it could even be used for depression.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 6, 2017)

If other drugs don't work, ECT is safer. In my opinion, Ketamine has too short a half life to be useful as a regular medication anyway.


----------

